# My answer to heel-toe pedal placement



## Sinister (Jun 12, 2006)

Mod the stock pedals. Originally I was going to bend the brake pedal to move it more to the right but it is nearly impossible to remove the pedal without disassembling most of the dash. So, instead, I modified the gas pedal.

Here is the stock pedal placement









My heel-toe position overlap with my foot.









Remove the gas pedal and put it in a vise









Bend the heck out of it. I measured how much I needed to bend it. It was about 1 inch.









Re-installed









That's much better! Now I have a reasonable amount of overlap on both pedals.









My next step will be to move the clutch pedal over so I have more room for a dead pedal.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

cool. where does it dismount and what holds in in place? pin? bolt? i just put an adjustbale pedal plate in a nd it works well, but i would like to get it even closer. i'll try this.


----------



## Sinister (Jun 12, 2006)

There are 2 e-clips on the pivot shaft. With those removed you can pull out the nylon bushings that the shaft rides in then remove the pedal from the firewall bracket. The throttle cable is attached at the top with a plastic cup with tabs on the back side. Just squeeze the tabs with your fingers and push it towards the back of the car. The cable slides out a slot in the side of the pedal bar.


----------

